# Cold Smoked Salmon!! Q-view of course



## bratrules (Nov 25, 2011)

Well i have been dying to make some cold smoked salmon for a long time now but with out the means to cold smoke and no funds to buy a cold smoking unit it was impossible till now. Thanks to smokingmeatforums.com and Todd for providing me with a AMNPS as a prize for the Oct. throw-down.

Anyway this is what I came up with. I dry cured the Salmon for about 14 hours for a 2 pound piece with

1/4 cup kosher salt

1/4 cup table sugar

1 tablespoon black pepper

2 teaspoons paprika

2 teaspoons Cayenne pepper

a bunch of chopped fresh dill.

After curing it i washed it and left it to dry overnight in the fridge then the next morning i loaded the AMNPS with cherry wood and let it smoke for 8 hours at around 75 degrees. BTW i used less than half of the pellets!! damn this thing work good thanks Todd once again. I also smoked a one pound piece of Cheddar for 2 hours.








After Curing for 14 hours or so.































I also did some hot smoked salmon cause my wife isn't really in to cold smoke salmon


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow! Great looking results!  Very nice color on all the pieces!  Hot smoking it, did you just add heat and let the AMNPS continue to do its magic and not add anything to your chip tray?  Excellent Qview!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 26, 2011)

The salmon looks delicious! It's a big favorite around here, cold or hot smoked!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

yummy it looks great love it


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks real good from here, Brat !!!

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 26, 2011)

Gotta love that smoked Salmon. I know I do.

It all looks great Brat

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2011)

Smoked salmon rocks. I have 8 fillets going into the smoker today. I can' t wait.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks *real nice.*

I just cold smoked a couple of pieces of salmon I had purchased for dinner with friends that fell through last Sunday.  I tossed the fillets in a 20% brine for 16 hrs, refreshed for 1 hour and rested in the fridge to dry for a day.  Cold smoked it 3 days ago and have been indulging on lox and bagels for the last few days.  Great for a late brunch on these days I don't have to work.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2011)

scubadoo97 said:


> Looks *real nice.*
> have been indulging on lox and bagels for the last few days.




I have been wanting to try Lox ever since Smoking Al posted his recipe/results a while back. I had never heard of it until I read that post. I need to give that a try.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2011)

Way to Go!!!

Great Way To Break In Your New AMNPS!!!

Todd


----------



## bratrules (Nov 26, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Wow! Great looking results!  Very nice color on all the pieces!  Hot smoking it, did you just add heat and let the AMNPS continue to do its magic and not add anything to your chip tray?  Excellent Qview!




Well pops i actually did the hot smoking the next day after making the lox. i just removed some of the pellets from the AMNPS since i wasnt going to be hot smoking for such a long time. then i i started the AMNPS up again and smoked the salmon at 175 for 1 hour then i bumped up the heat to 225 for another hour and a half. and i just smoked it with pellets i didn't load up my smoker with chips. i didn't need to with the AMNPS smoking away. And i still have pellets left over lol man i love this thing!!!!


----------



## bratrules (Nov 26, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Way to Go!!!
> 
> Great Way To Break In Your New AMNPS!!!
> 
> Todd




Yeah Todd it took me a few tries to turn it on but once it got going it was all good!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice!!

  Craig


----------



## steamaway (Nov 26, 2011)

very nice. I think I am tackling salmon next.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 26, 2011)

Great looking salmon!  I also recently purchased the AMNPS and it is awesome!

Mike


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great looking salmon!


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 28, 2011)

That all looks amazing!

I can't wait for my Cold Smoke attachment to do the Lox(Cold smoked salmon). I am going to be doing some regular smoked salmon and halibut this next weekend. Should be fun!


----------



## bratrules (Nov 28, 2011)

Man this stuff is so good i just had a piece and it taste just like butter!!! i think am going to have to make some bagels to go along with it!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2011)

bratrules said:


> Man this stuff is so good i just had a piece and it taste just like butter!!! i think am going to have to make some bagels to go along with it!!!!


Brat...The Salmon looks good but I really want yo see your BAGEL Recipe!...JJ


----------



## bratrules (Nov 29, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Brat...The Salmon looks good but I really want yo see your BAGEL Recipe!...JJ




Sure as soon i a remember it lol i haven't made the for a long time now. but am sure i can figure it out!! and as soon as i do i'll post them.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 29, 2011)

Brat

You said you had trouble getting the pellets started. If you get a Electric heat gun it will start the pellets better and faster than anything out there. I have a wagner i picked up used for a couple of bucks. Even new they are cheap. If you give it a try it will spoil you.

Karl


----------



## bratrules (Nov 29, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Brat
> 
> You said you had trouble getting the pellets started. If you get a Electric heat gun it will start the pellets better and faster than anything out there. I have a wagner i picked up used for a couple of bucks. Even new they are cheap. If you give it a try it will spoil you.
> 
> Karl




Am definitely going to look in to it am going to see if i can if one at a yard sale or something along those lines.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 29, 2011)

Harbor frt has them for around 14 to 15 bucks.

Good luck and happy smoken.

Karl


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## otter (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks Great

I would try this but a friend / EX Friend out never came through for me lol


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2011)

Dayum

That looks very good.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Dec 5, 2011)

Great job on all of it!


----------



## bratrules (Dec 5, 2011)

thanx everyone for all the cool replies!!! i am going to cold smoke and dry cure chorizo next.


----------



## vstyn (Dec 8, 2011)

I am new cold smoking fish. First of all your fish looks great. My question is that you don't have to use a cure (sodium nitrite) in your dry cure.


----------



## kadoka (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi out there, new to the website. Looks like alot of great information from people in the know. My first question is; What is a AMNPS?


----------



## bratrules (Dec 9, 2011)

vstyn said:


> I am new cold smoking fish. First of all your fish looks great. My question is that you don't have to use a cure (sodium nitrite) in your dry cure.


     I add some to my recipe!! but from what i hear its not really need in cold smoking fish. But i added it just for piece of mind!
 




Kadoka said:


> Hi out there, new to the website. Looks like alot of great information from people in the know. My first question is; What is a AMNPS?




Welcome aboard!! And a AMNPS is a cold smoking unit that you can use in combo with your current smoker or on its own. Its really a amazing little smoking unit. Here is a link to Todd's website so you can check it out!!!

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

there is a lot of good reviews on this website also. if you want to start cold smoking this is the way to go!!!!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Dec 9, 2011)

vstyn said:


> I am new cold smoking fish. First of all your fish looks great. My question is that you don't have to use a cure (sodium nitrite) in your dry cure.




 Your post comes out like a statement instead of a question. I try my best to always now cure if i am going to smoke with low temps.

I have smoked fish for years using only salt and brown suger and recently started using the cure in a brine because gov rules say always to use cure. I did not notice any difference in flavor and or texture so why not take the extra step for safty sake and use the cure.

If i dont use the brine then i use TQ for the dry rub.

Good luck and stay safe and enjoy

Karl


----------



## skully (Dec 9, 2011)

great job, thank U for cure, very helpfull.......i'd drive to wherever to try some


----------



## bratrules (Dec 9, 2011)

SKULLY said:


> great job, thank U for cure, very helpfull.......i'd drive to wherever to try some


Anytime, Am glad i can be helpful!!


----------



## elohel (Dec 9, 2011)

I really can't wait to do some cold smoked salmon since it has been years since I had some good lox. My only question is, does salmon not need to be cooked to any particular IT to be considered safe?


----------



## exhaustedspark (Dec 9, 2011)

Not if it is cold smoked no. Go to  http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/  for some great info on cold smoking salmon.

Karl


----------



## bratrules (Dec 10, 2011)

elohel said:


> I really can't wait to do some cold smoked salmon since it has been years since I had some good lox. My only question is, does salmon not need to be cooked to any particular IT to be considered safe?


That is why you salt cure it first. then you cold smoke it for a long period of time. by doing both of those things you are removing moister that cause bacteria that can cause your salmon to spoil.


----------



## backsmokin (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow that looks great! The old Swamp Yankee who first taught me about smoking told me that for fish you wanted the heat to feel like a warm summer day. I look forward to trying your approach


----------



## md100 (Jan 1, 2012)

Salmon looks good, we are smoking Michigan Steelhead today hope it turns out like yours!


----------

